# Breaking News : PN conducts missile firing



## Windjammer

Just getting news that Pakistan Navy has conducted joint missile firing in the North Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Windjammer

*Pak Navy, Air Force jointly conduct live missile firings in North Arabian Sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Naval Babur??   
Zarb Missile??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

C802A and c802 AK i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

It must be a SAM if PAF was also involved.


----------



## Windjammer

Muhammad Omar said:


> Naval Babur??
> Zarb Missile??


Both Naval versions.
What about the Air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Maxpane

specific missile ?


----------



## The Eagle

*PAK NAVY, AIR FORCE JOINTLY CONDUCT LIVE MISSILE FIRINGS IN NORTH ARABIAN SEA*
*Naval Chief and Air Chief witnessed live missile on board PNS ASLAT.*
File photo





03:25 PM, 19 Dec, 2016


*The front line combat units of Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Air Force jointly undertook live missile firings in the North Arabian Sea on Monday. *

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah and Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman witnessed the live missile on board PNS ASLAT.

The joint conducting of missile firing by Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Air Force is reflective of high state of readiness, professionalism and synergy in joint Pakistan Navy-Pakistan Air Force operations.

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zakaullah expressed satisfaction about the operational readiness of PN fleet and lauded the effective contribution of PAF in the maritime domain.

He reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan’s Armed Forces to defend territorial integrity of the country at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Maxpane

Which missile ??


----------



## The Eagle

Maxpane said:


> Which missile ??



Types are not confirm yet but seems like weapon is already in inventory of both forces so let's guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Both Masroor and Nur Khan bases haven't received the details yet.
So let's wait and see.


----------



## The Accountant

I think this is one missile in which target aquisition is from one platform probably from arial platform whereas firing from other platform ... most probably testing of our netwrok centric warfare capabilities ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

More than the missiles, important thing about these tests is a new capability, don't ask specifics, just be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arsalan

NO reason to be so excited guys. It was a normal AShM test from a missile boat. Not something people here were eager to claim. I wonder why are we so speculative that it get to the level of being stupid!
The main goal of these tests was to verify a new tactical aspect. Tracking and targeting.

Relax!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

Class


----------



## Windjammer

Arsalan said:


> NO reason to be so excited guys. It was a normal AShM test from a missile boat. Not something people here were eager to claim. I wonder why are we so speculative that it get to the level of being stupid!
> The main goal of these tests was to verify a new tactical aspect. Tracking and targeting.
> 
> Relax!


Sir Jee, it was a joint firing conducted by both the PN and PAF.
It will be interesting to see what weapon system was fired from the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Accountant

Thorough Pro said:


> More than the missiles, important thing about these tests is a new capability, don't ask specifics, just be happy.


Seems like my speculations are correct


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> Both Naval versions.
> What about the Air force.



Aaaaahh....   Babur Launch from JF-17


----------



## Basel

Windjammer said:


> Just getting news that Pakistan Navy has conducted joint missile firing in the North Arabian Sea.



Is this FAC firing newer version of C-802s?? Because it creates more smoke in launch phase then previous images/videos.



Muhammad Omar said:


> Aaaaahh....   Babur Launch from JF-17



More possible is C-802 or may be CM-400AKG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indika

Le.vi.na said:


> From air force I am pretty much sure that PAF tested CM 400 AKJ from JF 17. Navy probably tested naval Babur just a guess.


dude are u chinese?
@Levina here's ur doppelganger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Windjammer said:


> Sir Jee, it was a joint firing conducted by both the PN and PAF.
> It will be interesting to see what weapon system was fired from the air.


bro it is ALWAYS interesting yaar, do not mean we start saying that it was a cruise missile aimed to shoot down moon  It is THIS that makes me worry. Otherwise no doubt a new test is always interesting and a good news too.  This one is not different. Old system but new parameters, specially target acquisition , tracking and engaging tactics verified. A new capability indeed and a good and useful one considering the small fleet size of PN. 
I dont think it will be appropriate to talk details but this time, i think that the details will be made public anyway. A day or two max maybe! 
Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Arsalan said:


> bro it is ALWAYS interesting yaar, do not mean we start saying that it was a cruise missile aimed to shoot down moon  It is THIS that makes me worry. Otherwise no doubt a new test is always interesting and a good news too.  This one is not different. Old system but new parameters, specially target acquisition , tracking and engaging tactics verified. A new capability indeed and a good and useful one considering the small fleet size of PN.
> I dont think it will be appropriate to talk details but this time, i think that the details will be made public anyway. A day or two max maybe!
> Lets see.



I mean it is the fault of our armed forces which creates an aura of mystery around such trivial tests by not releasing any details. I dont want to quote American example, but How Turkish confidently release the test data about naval or air-force products, it clearly shows that they know the product has passed all the parameters of test

On the other hand, Pakistan knows failure would be part of new delivery systems, hence they keep the details hidden. It has been ingrained in Pakistani mentality to hide failures and never declare full details of any test.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Indika said:


> dude are u chinese?
> @Levina here's ur doppelganger.


Prolly my nemesis too.


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Windjammer It can be a missile test fired from Missile boat and escorted/controlled from jet. Watch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Bratva said:


> I mean it is the fault of our armed forces which creates an aura of mystery around such trivial tests by not releasing any details. I dont want to quote American example, but How Turkish confidently release the test data about naval or air-force products, it clearly shows that they know the product has passed all the parameters of test
> 
> On the other hand, Pakistan knows failure would be part of new delivery systems, hence they keep the details hidden. It has been ingrained in Pakistani mentality to hide failures and never declare full details of any test.


100% true and agreed with. There are two main reason for keeping things shrouded in mystery! One, the mentality to hide any hiccups or failures that are part of any development process (within an acceptable range that is). Secondly, and more importantly, it seems like they are still living in the cold war era. Where the enemies spent heavily in keeping their tech and weapon systems secret. I am not sayings that they should start publishing the details on websites but a proper understanding of your capabilities if what will prevent your enemy from going to war and frankly speaking, the only way to win a war these days is by not starting one in the first place. Once it starts it will get ugly!! So i totally disagree with that policy of keeping everything under wraps!!! We should be a little bit more vocal about out capabilities and let others know what we are actually able to do. Do not let them fool themselves into attacking us thinking that, hey, this is just a 6-10 ship navy lets sink them as once they attack none of our surprise packages will be able to STOP the war. Once it starts it will be out of control pretty soon. What we need to do is prevent it from happening by making them undrstand that this 6-10 ship naval force do have the capability to inflict considerable damage so they do not get involved in any misadventure. 

Surely the technical details and sensitive data CANNOT be shared but there is no harm in sharing a bit of information about what we can really do!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

Arsalan said:


> NO reason to be so excited guys. It was a normal AShM test from a missile boat. Not something people here were eager to claim. I wonder why are we so speculative that it get to the level of being stupid!
> The main goal of these tests was to verify a new tactical aspect. Tracking and targeting.
> 
> Relax!


What is your source sir?. 
The people are excited / speculative because no details are available officially at this point. The presence of both chiefs points to something big and fuels the speculations that it is not just a routine exercise...that's my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

too much secrecy can kill the Excitement ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Basel said:


> Is this FAC firing newer version of C-802s?? Because it creates more smoke in launch phase then previous images/videos.
> 
> 
> 
> More possible is C-802 or may be CM-400AKG.



Yeah that was just our wild Imaginations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Arsalan said:


> 100% true and agreed with. There are two main reason for keeping things shrouded in mystery! One, the mentality to hide any hiccups or failures that are part of any development process (within an acceptable range that is). Secondly, and more importantly, it seems like they are still living in the cold war era. Where the enemies spent heavily in keeping their tech and weapon systems secret. I am not sayings that they should start publishing the details on websites but a proper understanding of your capabilities if what will prevent your enemy from going to war and frankly speaking, the only way to win a war these days is by not starting one in the first place. Once it starts it will get ugly!! So i totally disagree with that policy of keeping everything under wraps!!! We should be a little bit more vocal about out capabilities and let others know what we are actually able to do. Do not let them fool themselves into attacking us thinking that, hey, this is just a 6-10 ship navy lets sink them as once they attack none of our surprise packages will be able to STOP the war. Once it starts it will be out of control pretty soon. What we need to do is prevent it from happening by making them undrstand that this 6-10 ship naval force do have the capability to inflict considerable damage so they do not get involved in any misadventure.
> 
> Surely the technical details and sensitive data CANNOT be shared but there is no harm in sharing a bit of information about what we can really do!!



A lesser known reason I presume is they think keeping the capability under wraps will deny India an ability to develop a counter to it. I know it sound so sound ridiculous but the Baba jee type people sitting at the helm has the same old age mentality which you just pointed out.

This is why I admire India in this regard and definitely they hold a kind of psychological edge on us as they are so fond of publicizing their strategic and conventional missile capabilities. I mean there is a great degree of info published by DRDO in public domain regarding Agni series that would be consider classified by Pakistan and this create a very valid perception that Indian BM program is far ahead than Pak BM program

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Pakistan armed forces have turned into modern force where all three units army,navy and airforce strongly collaborate and support each other out. Thanks to war on terror.
It is a capability very few countries today posses.
It's easy to say we have the capability but it can't be achieved easily, even with sufficient resources with all three forces. Lot of practice and coordination needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakGuns

Arsalan said:


> NO reason to be so excited guys. It was a normal AShM test from a missile boat. Not something people here were eager to claim. I wonder why are we so speculative that it get to the level of being stupid!
> The main goal of these tests was to verify a new tactical aspect. Tracking and targeting.
> 
> Relax!


We had recently inducted c-602 carrier killers? Maybe testing those?


----------



## Thorough Pro

People, missiles firings are not always missile tests only. Missile tests are done before induction. strategies are developed and tested after induction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

@Windjammer @Arsalan Look at the PN/PAF notification on sea / airspace closure and you should have a pretty good idea of what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*PAK NAVY, AIR FORCE JOINTLY CONDUCT LIVE MISSILE FIRINGS IN NORTH ARABIAN SEA*

*Naval Chief and Air Chief witnessed live missile on board PNS ASLAT.*

The front line combat units of Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Air Force jointly undertook live missile firings in the North Arabian Sea on Monday. 

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Zakaullah and Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman witnessed the live missile on board PNS ASLAT.

The joint conducting of missile firing by Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Air Force is reflective of high state of readiness, professionalism and synergy in joint Pakistan Navy-Pakistan Air Force operations.

Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zakaullah expressed satisfaction about the operational readiness of PN fleet and lauded the effective contribution of PAF in the maritime domain.

He reaffirmed the resolve of Pakistan’s Armed Forces to defend territorial integrity of the country at all costs.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/19-Dec-2016...ted-live-missile-firings-in-north-arabian-sea


----------



## Basel

Khafee said:


> @Windjammer @Arsalan Look at the PN/PAF notification on sea / airspace closure and you should have a pretty good idea of what happened.



If you have understood it, then please share it here with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

PakGuns said:


> We had recently inducted c-602 carrier killers? Maybe testing those?


Its an subsonic antiship missile, with a 300kg warhead. COnsidering what WW2 era carriers took in before they sank, you need a whole lot more than 1 missile to make this a 'carrier killer'.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## graphican

Arsalan said:


> 100% true and agreed with. There are two main reason for keeping things shrouded in mystery! One, the mentality to hide any hiccups or failures that are part of any development process (within an acceptable range that is). Secondly, and more importantly, it seems like they are still living in the cold war era. Where the enemies spent heavily in keeping their tech and weapon systems secret. I am not sayings that they should start publishing the details on websites but a proper understanding of your capabilities if what will prevent your enemy from going to war and frankly speaking, the only way to win a war these days is by not starting one in the first place. Once it starts it will get ugly!! So i totally disagree with that policy of keeping everything under wraps!!! We should be a little bit more vocal about out capabilities and let others know what we are actually able to do. Do not let them fool themselves into attacking us thinking that, hey, this is just a 6-10 ship navy lets sink them as once they attack none of our surprise packages will be able to STOP the war. Once it starts it will be out of control pretty soon. What we need to do is prevent it from happening by making them undrstand that this 6-10 ship naval force do have the capability to inflict considerable damage so they do not get involved in any misadventure.
> 
> Surely the technical details and sensitive data CANNOT be shared but there is no harm in sharing a bit of information about what we can really do!!



@Bratva @Arsalan

I happen to read art of war and learned few techniques which Sun Tzu used to defeat a much larger enemy. One of his potent techniques was surprise attacks. When you are revealed before enemy, your enemy knows where your strengths and weaknesses are and knowingly, acts against your weaknesses and avoids strengths.

Regarding Pakistan's approach of staying quiet about its strengths, this is indeed a good way to keep your enemy anxious, unsure and reluctant from acting. On scale, India has more of everything that Pakistan has, more in numbers and many a times, better in quality. India can match Pakistan's muscle with better counter muscle and Pakistan's potential with better counter potential. In this context, element of surprise, hidden potentials and undisclosed strengths matter even more.

I would categories Pakistan's military strength into deterrence and potentials. Pakistan should announce deterrence and celebrate them in public but when it comes to potentials, they are best when they are undisclosed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shah1398

Arsalan said:


> We should be a little bit more vocal about out capabilities and let others know what we are actually able to do. Do not let them fool themselves into attacking us thinking that, hey, this is just a 6-10 ship navy lets sink them as once they attack none of our surprise packages will be able to STOP the war.



Sir plz consider two main aspects of all this whole episode U are talking about. 

1... U have anything but U have kept it secret for suitable occasion/event. For example Nasr was only fired when India declared its cold start doctrine is ready to implement and this very test virtually sent ripples in the Indian planners out there. U must be aware that even Indian Def Attachee was specially invited to witness this very test which normally is not the routine.

2... U dont have anything but still act like U have a lot and thus keep the enemy confused and keep on guessing it till U actually have that very thing.

If a test fails then the reasons of failures get known to he concerned and they take remedial steps to augment those. Whats the fun in releasing the news that "Mubarak ho aaj ka test bilkul nakam raha" (trust me You ll see such comments on media while others wud be bashing military for wasting so much money while others would be critical to cut the defenc budget and use it for education, health and ofcourse METRO and ORANGE LINE etc). On the contrary we are a country with limited resources and any failure made public means enemy knows how much edge he has upon us in that very area and for how much time. Its all correlated and things aint that much easy as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Guys, I have just learned that this was a false or rather premature news.
However I have also been informed that expect some fireworks today as missile firing is planned by the PN later.
Have been promised all the details within next five hours.

@Side-Winder @The Eagle @The Deterrent @Oscar @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Now @Windjammer has started trolling even the Pakistani Brigade 



Windjammer said:


> Guys, I have just learned that this was a false or rather premature news.
> However I have also been informed that expect some fireworks today as missile firing is planned by the PN later.
> Have been promised all the details within next five hours.
> 
> @Side-Winder @The Eagle @The Deterrent @Oscar @Arsalan


----------



## The Deterrent

Windjammer said:


> Guys, I have just learned that this was a false or rather premature news.
> However I have also been informed that expect some fireworks today as missile firing is planned by the PN later.
> Have been promised all the details within next five hours.
> 
> @Side-Winder @The Eagle @The Deterrent @Oscar @Arsalan


Ditto, the navigational warning was issued for today and tomorrow (20 & 21 Dec). Was really surprised to read about it yesterday.
Anyways, its an exercise so _awaam thora hosla rakhay_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Thorough Pro said:


> Now @Windjammer has started trolling even the Pakistani Brigade


Sorry, not the only guilty party, even Radio Pakistan had to retract the statement. 

http://www.radio.gov.pk/19-Dec-2016...ted-live-missile-firings-in-north-arabian-sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

I saw it on news Today that PN has tested some Missile .. Details ? anyone ?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## barbarosa

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 361845
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 361846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 361847


Has PN completed it's test?


----------



## Windjammer

@Side-Winder @The Deterrent @The Eagle @DESERT FIGHTER @HRK



barbarosa said:


> Has PN completed it's test?



There's an exercise in progress so who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thorough Pro

No worries, just pulling your leg. Saw it on TV about the test from Aslat, Is this the latest boat to join PN? if yes then the test must be part of crew training. 




Windjammer said:


> Sorry, not the only guilty party, even Radio Pakistan had to retract the statement.
> 
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/19-Dec-2016...ted-live-missile-firings-in-north-arabian-sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

missile seems to be a harpoon


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 361849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 361850
> 
> 
> @Side-Winder @The Deterrent @The Eagle @DESERT FIGHTER @HRK
> 
> 
> 
> There's an exercise in progress so who knows.



It has been happening since yesterday so waiting for details of missile used in firing. 





those head covers and gloves thu. . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

The Eagle said:


> It has been happening since yesterday so waiting for details of missile used in firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those head covers and gloves thu. . . . .


Current wala missile to nhi tha kia .. Hahhaa


----------



## The Eagle

riz1978 said:


> Current wala missile to nhi tha kia .. Hahhaa



Na na.... not that quickly as we can assume for such as around 2018. This one validates that it wasn't the test but live firing of existing weapon from inventory. But still, details are awaited as sometimes it happens like, who know....


----------



## CriticalThought

The Eagle said:


> It has been happening since yesterday so waiting for details of missile used in firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those head covers and gloves thu. . . . .



Any idea about the headgear they are wearing? Seems like a component in an anti-radiation suit or at least a hazmat suit?????


----------



## The Eagle

CriticalThought said:


> Any idea about the headgear they are wearing? Seems like a component in an anti-radiation suit or at least a hazmat suit?????



The test is from Aslat and such gears reminds of the Missile Room Operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

Zarvan said:


>


Khoda pahar nikla choha ..  zarvan Bhai ap mazak karna kab choro gay..lol


----------



## Moonlight

Suno Na said:


> We need video which I believe you have but kept it for later and now just posting screen shots.



So your posts are based on assumptions?


----------



## Fenrir

The Eagle said:


> those head covers and gloves thu. . . . .





CriticalThought said:


> Any idea about the headgear they are wearing?



The gloves and hoods are typical anti-flash, fire resistant clothing worn during general quarters exercises and actual combat ops. You see it repeated across Navies world wide during exercises such as missile firings or drills.






Royal Navy above, US Navy below.






Some, such as the Royal Norwegian Navy use black instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The Eagle

let me grab some


----------



## YeBeWarned

The Eagle said:


> let me grab some



bro , Aslat is F-22p Frigate , is it capable of firing US Harpoon ?


----------



## Imran Khan

c-802 as always . when fan boys will be mature ?



Starlord said:


> bro , Aslat is F-22p Frigate , is it capable of firing US Harpoon ?



no not at all 
i have visited f-22p and i did not see any western weapon on board .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Imran Khan said:


> no not at all
> i have visited f-22p and i did not see any western weapon on board .



So that means there is no way that its a Harpoon which is tested .. maybe Barq ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Starlord said:


> So that means there is no way that its a Harpoon which is tested .. maybe Barq ?


sir missile is clearly c-802 why are you thinking too much abut missile type now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Good going PN....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Starlord said:


> bro , Aslat is F-22p Frigate , is it capable of firing US Harpoon ?



Exactly, for me, it isn't the harpoon at all. Hitting a ship mean an anti-ship missile other than Harpoon like C-802. It wasn't a test of missile but live firing conducted for mastery and perfection that results may lead to other developments as well.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Imran Khan said:


> sir missile is clearly c-802 why are you thinking too much abut missile type now ?



Ary bhai bas pouch raha hun , Itna gussa bhai pe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Starlord said:


> Ary bhai bas pouch raha hun , Itna gussa bhai pe



Details to be followed as soon will be shared..... Imran Sahib is just kidding... nothing serious I am sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Suno Na said:


> Harpoon not C802.


ok sir anymore info please 

did you ever see harpoon missile in your life .honestly ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

There is another side of the coin, When someone conducts a sea or missile exercise, *"bin bolaye barati" *also show up. Which helps in developing counter measures / ew / tactics. So even if this was just a run of the mill exercise, a lot was going on behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> Details to be followed as soon will be shared..... Imran Sahib is just kidding... nothing serious I am sure.


our poor boys are so much excited that they forget how missiles systems installed and worked on board ships 

kya bhai rakh ker chala dety hain kya ? everyone want his own type of missile to be fired

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

The Eagle said:


> Details to be followed as soon will be shared..... Imran Sahib is just kidding... nothing serious I am sure.



yeah yeah .. Imran bhai ka bura thodi maane gay yaar 
i was just curious about the missile when i see the image that its F-22P ,cause US missile or system is not on board with Chinese made Ship .


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> our poor boys are so much excited that they forget how missiles systems installed and worked on board ships
> 
> kya bhai rakh ker chala dety hain kya ? everyone want his own type of missile to be fired



Can't disagree Boss.

As being fired from Aslat, I am sure there was a lot happening than the live firing only as I stated, such shots are going to help us a lot for further development like the precision etc reading based upon this fire.


----------



## Imran Khan

Starlord said:


> yeah yeah .. Imran bhai ka bura thodi maane gay yaar
> i was just curious about the missile when i see the image that its F-22P ,cause US missile or system is not on board with Chinese made Ship .


brother ji ship was 254 PNS aslat the last F-22P . the youngest baby in PN . was inducted at 17 April 2013. now first of all they all are chines made ships with built in c-208 .why should PN convert in to US missiles first place ?and then ok lets say they did it i think if they start refit a brand new frigate at 18 April a day after induction it was not yet ready to fire . a missile system need too many works on ship its not just missile buy wiring computers control systems and censors bla bla . who stupid will open up a brand new frigate in fact youngest frigate of PN and install totally different missile on it ? why not perry frigate ? she is sitting duck without any missiles these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Starlord said:


> yeah yeah .. Imran bhai ka bura thodi maane gay yaar
> i was just curious about the missile when i see the image that its F-22P ,cause US missile or system is not on board with Chinese made Ship .



True that and IMO, it would be better to wait for the detail however, I do agree with @Khafee Sir that it wasn't the firing of Missile alone but a lot happening at once. Also, successful hit tell a lot about perfection of system in inventory and readings based upon these live firings helps a lot to develop the further tactics etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Suno Na said:


> Yes and for u r info I may be called Mam.
> 
> C802 probably twice the long as compared to Harpoon and Please do google search for fin placement.


mam ? ok no argument whatever you say is 100% mam . case closed


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> True that and IMO, it would be better to wait for the detail however, I do agree with @Khafee Sir that it wasn't the firing of Missile alone but a lot happening at once. Also, successful hit tell a lot about perfection of system in inventory and readings based upon these live firings helps a lot to develop the further tactics etc.


you seniors giving them hope for nothing sir not good idea it was simple live fire of new frigate and missile can be seen with naked eye is c-802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> you seniors giving them hope for nothing sir not good idea it was simple live fire of new frigate and missile can be seen with naked eye is c-802



Don't say that Paaji as I am nothing in front of you (senior) also, I didn't make hopeful statement here however I have been insisting that it was a live firing means, fired one of the inventory weapon which seems to be C-802 for perfection of the system but details to be followed. Rest about other things during such firing, it is always good to read the results and develop further.


----------



## Imran Khan

Suno Na said:


> Na
> Harpoon


yeah harpoon mam 



The Eagle said:


> Don't say that Paaji as I am nothing in front of you (senior) also, I didn't make hopeful statement here however I have been insisting that it was a live firing means, fired one of the inventory weapon which seems to be C-802 for perfection of the system but details to be followed. Rest about other things during such firing, it is always good to read the results and develop further.



اب آپ کسر نفسی سے کام نا لیں حضور

last time PNS aslat was spotted in French island of La Reunion sir on March 21, 2016. here is what its look like . kis ne kala jadu kiya frigate per jo ratoon raat US made missile ya new missile fit ho gay ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

Imran Khan said:


> yeah harpoon mam
> 
> 
> 
> اب آپ کسر نفسی سے کام نا لیں حضور
> 
> last time PNS aslat was spotted in French island of La Reunion sir on March 21, 2016. here is what its look like . kis ne kala jadu kiya frigate per jo ratoon raat US made missile ya new missile fit ho gay ?


 Aor PAF ko kia pic banany k leay bulaya that kia PN na ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

riz1978 said:


> Aor PAF ko kia pic banany k leay bulaya that kia PN na ?


 why they use PAF why not own aviation ? did you see PAF involvement in this missile test ? any pics or videos ?


----------



## xyxmt

using the word "BREAKING NEWS" in the title makes it a Breaking news till eternity.

Maybe title should be change to OLD NEWS after two days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb

riz1978 said:


> Aor PAF ko kia pic banany k leay bulaya that kia PN na ?


May be to test newly established datalink capibility between PAF and PAN assests.


----------



## Fenrir

Suno Na said:


> Na
> Harpoon



Which looks more like the picture from the exercise?





This C-802?





Or this Harpoon?





It's a C-802, which is made more obvious when you realize the F-22P isn't outfitted with Harpoon.





And Harpoon's canisters look like this, not the box-type of the C-802.





Now stop arguing.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Comfortably Numb

It was harpoon disguised as C-802 fired from Oliver perry disguised as F22. 
"By way of deception"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Suno Na said:


> Sir I still hold my grounds.
> Please no further arguments.
> 
> Check the fin placement. an advise


If you look at the Fin placement then you would have realized Harpoon's fin at the tail appear to be far smaller than the C-802.

Now you please revisit the picture of PN testing the C-802 and see the tail fins of Harpoon in the picture below.








riz1978 said:


> Aor PAF ko kia pic banany k leay bulaya that kia PN na ?





Imran Khan said:


> why they use PAF why not own aviation ? did you see PAF involvement in this missile test ? any pics or videos ?


PN does not operate any aircraft that fly at speeds the C-802 would be flying. PIA would not have provided an aircraft for such a flight which are capable of flying at those speeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Guys & Girls, say hello to auntie googlie


General characteristics
Type: *Frigate
*Displacement: *2,500 tonnes (standard)
3,144 tonnes (full load)
*Length:* 123.2 m (404.19ft)
*Beam: *13.8 m (45.27ft)
*Draught*: 3.76 m (12.34ft)
*Propulsion: *
CODAD (Combined Diesel and Diesel)
2 × Tognum MTU 12V 1163 TB 83 @ 10.5 MW
2 × MTU cruise diesels @ 6.6 MW
*Speed: *29 kn (54 km/h) maximum
*Range: *4,000 nmi (7,400 km)
*Complement:* 170 crew
*Sensors and processing systems: *
SUR 17 air surveillance radar
SR-60 air/surface search radar
KH 2007 navigation radar
Type 347 CIWS fire-control radar
CIWS electro-optical director
Radar warning receiver suite
Electronic warfare
& decoys:
RWD-8 intercept, NJ8I-3 jammer
Decoy flare, chaff launchers
Armament:
*Guns:*
1× 76.2 mm calibre AK–176M main gun
Type 730B CIWS (2× 30 mm 7-barrel Gatling guns)
*Missiles:*
1× 8-cell FM-90N SAM launcher
*2× 4-cell C-802 SSM launchers*
*Other:*
2× 3-cell ET-52C torpedo launchers
2× 6-cell RDC-32 anti-submarine rockets
Aircraft carried: 1× Harbin Z-9EC ASW helicopter
Aviation facilities: Flight deck and enclosed hangar
*Notes: *
Ships in class include:
PNS Zulfiquar (251)
PNS Shamsheer (252)
PNS Saif (253)
*PNS Aslat (254)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> If you look at the Fin placement then you would have realized Harpoon's fin at the tail appear to be far smaller than the C-802.
> 
> Now you please revisit the picture of PN testing the C-802 and see the tail fins of Harpoon in the picture below.
> 
> View attachment 361922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PN does not operate any aircraft that fly at speeds the C-802 would be flying. PIA would not have provided an aircraft for such a flight which are capable of flying at those speeds.


i don't think they need to fly side by side with missile . they just need a camera on target area


----------



## Fenrir

Imran Khan said:


> i don't think they need to fly side by side with missile . they just need a camera on target area



Like this?






The missile, a Naval Strike Missile, is faster then the chase plane. But so long as it's in sight, the plane can opt to either watch or control the missile remotely. We can see what appears to be an F-16 chasing.



Suno Na said:


> Sir I still hold my grounds.
> Please no further arguments.
> 
> Check the fin placement. an advise



Other members have also stated that the missile is a C-802, so I wont continue there. However...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Comfortably Numb

link 17


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Imran Khan said:


> i don't think they need to fly side by side with missile . they just need a camera on target area


Sir,
It depends on what they intend to monitor. If they want to see how accurate the missile is then a camera on target area is more than enough, but if they want to see terrain hugging or at what time the missile became supersonic then a chase plane is required. 

If an intercept is also intended mid flight then also a chase plane would be flying in the area so that it may capture both missile flight trajectories before the time of intercept. Incase these missile fail to intercept then the chase aircraft may be equipped with a remote detonation device to detonate these missile so that they may not cause any unintentional damage. 



Technogaianist said:


> The missile, a Naval Strike Missile, is faster then the chase plane, but so long as it's in sight, the plane can opt to either watch or control the missile remotely. We can see what appears to be an F-16 chasing.


Madam,
Though the F-16 could have become supersonic to keep pace with the missile it did not because its scope was different.


----------



## Windjammer

http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...-by-Pakistan-Navy-in-Arabian-Sea#.WFmdrVWLTnA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

Maxpane said:


> Which missile ??


C802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...-by-Pakistan-Navy-in-Arabian-Sea#.WFmdrVWLTnA


Guys if you watch the 2nd video from 13 second to 17 second the Missile is neither looking Chinese nor Harpoon. @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Horus


----------



## barbarosa

SBD-3 said:


> C802


Weldon Pin point accuracy.


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Guys if you watch the 2nd video from 13 second to 17 second the Missile is neither looking Chinese nor Harpoon. @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Horus



likely C802 type


----------



## The Accountant

fatman17 said:


> likely C802 type


Which version of c802 we have .. latest version of c802 has two way datalink ... so provided pn and paf are connected to link17 it could have been test of firing missile from pn and later on control transferred to paf asset ... however this is oure speculation .. experts to answer .. @Penguin @Windjammer @Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Zarvan said:


> Guys if you watch the 2nd video from 13 second to 17 second the Missile is neither looking Chinese nor Harpoon. @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @Horus


IMHO, it is a C802 missile, which is known to equip the F22P.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The Accountant said:


> Which version of c802 we have .. latest version of c802 has two way datalink ... so provided pn and paf are connected to link17 it could have been test of firing missile from pn and later on control transferred to paf asset ... however this is oure speculation .. experts to answer .. @Penguin @Windjammer @Khafee


According to Sipri, since 1980, Pakistan ordered and received C-802 /CSS-N-8 anti-ship missile as follows:
20 ordered 1997, delivered 1997-1999 for Jalalat FAC (2 commissioned: 1997 and 1999/2000)
20 ordered 2003, delivered 2006 for Jurrat FAC (2 commissioned: 2002-2006)
70 ordered 2005, delivered 2009-2013 for F-22P frigates (first launched 5 April 2008, fourth/last commisioned 17 April 2013)
at least 40 but possibly 100 ordered 2008, delivered 2012-2015 for JF-17 combat aircraft (introduction 12 March 2007) [Note: 2 different numbers listed on this item. Could be 100 total of which 40 for aircraft]
30 ordered 2010, delivered 2012-2014 for Azmat FAC (PNS Azmat launched 20 September 2011, commissioned 24 April 2012)
30 ordered 2013, delivery [?] for 2nd?] Azmat [class] FAC (PNS Dehshat launched in August 2012, commissioned June 2014)
80 ordered 2015, delivery [?] for 6 Type-041 (S-20) submarines
http://armstrade.sipri.org/armstrade/page/trade_register.php

As for versions: likely 180km C-802A for ship launch and 225–250 km C-802AK for air launch.

*NOT CM-802AKG*: Air-to-surface missile developed from C-802A with imaging infrared (IIR) seeker and two-way datalink added, so that operator can manually change targets after launch. C-802AKG weighs 670 kg with a 285 kg warhead, and a max range of 230 km. Remote control range is 280 km

Missile shown is not air-launched and frame-by-frame look at the launch does not suggest presence of an IIR seeker in the missile nose.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Khafee

The Accountant said:


> Which version of c802 we have .. latest version of c802 has two way datalink ... so provided pn and paf are connected to link17 it could have been test of firing missile from pn and later on control transferred to paf asset ... however this is oure speculation .. experts to answer .. @Penguin @Windjammer @Khafee


It was an improved version of the C802

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

I think its C802, AshM fired from PNS Aslat.


----------



## khanasifm

I think there is a version with land attack capability as well as anti ship not sure if akg or some other version mimicking Harpoon v2 or 1b block capability


----------



## syed zia Hassan

Pakistan navy Take Extreme Action against the Rocket Attack on Cargo Ship ... Not waiting for iran reply


----------

